# Seeking a group in Los Angeles County to overcome this!!



## Metacognition

I am looking for people to meet together and seriously overcome this. I know what I need to do to treat this condition. I have to socialize more and do behavioral experiments. I want to actually get stuff done when we meet. We could support eachother and face what we fear. I just have to be pushed otherwise I wont ever get them done. I would like to meet and motivate and help eachother do what what we need to do to overcome this for good. Anyone in the los angeles county interested please let me know.


Thanks

:group


----------



## human no 5973

not sure where glendora is, but it sounds familiar. Im in long beach. let me know.


----------



## helpfulheart

I'm 30 min north of hollywood.


----------



## Metacognition

Lets meet somewere so we can talk and get started to beat this. where can we meet that's close enough for everyone?


----------



## human no 5973

Yeah we should meet, but lets give it a week or two so that we can get together everyone who would like to be involved in it. So far my count is four: meta, flower, heartful, and myself. Does that sound right?

If no one else comes soon, lets go ahead and set a date and place.


----------



## human no 5973

Suggestion for meeting place. I thing we should meet in a wide open place like Whittier Narrows Park or El Dorado Park, cause I have a feeling that we might be reluctant to talk about social phobia issues if there are alot of people hovering about. Once we are all there though and have talked and broken the ice, we may then decide to go somewhere else, to eat or whatever. What do you all think?


----------



## human no 5973

Or maybe venice beach..

I just like the idea of nature being about us. A park or a beach or something like that.


----------



## Metacognition

Sounds good to me, just let me know where and when?


----------



## SpesVitae

Oooh I go to Whittier Narrows Park (Legg Lake) nearly every day. It's a great escape!

Some pix I've taken of the place: http://photos.yahoo.com/adiuvamedeus


----------



## helpfulheart

That park looks beautiful!


----------



## SpesVitae

Thanks was there earlier today in fact hehe.


----------



## JasonAnthony31

Hey guys/gals,

I live really close to El Dorabo Park and I live about 20 minutes from Whittier Narrows Park.I live right off of Del Amo Blvd and the 605 freeway....I'm open to meeting at either of those two places, or, any other place as well.....I really feel a need to get something going here and to be surrounded by other people who actually know what it is to have this problem.........I've suffered enough and I've had it up to HERE!!!!
Let's do this......

Jason


----------



## human no 5973

Hey everyone, be sure you check both LA support group listings to keep up-to-date on everything.


----------



## scitz

Hey guys, 
I would really like to join if we can get one going. I've contacted numerious Nima sites about support groups and they seem mostly for support for family members of anxiety sufferers and not the anxious person themselves. I live in the San Gabriel Valley and im willing to drive out to Long Beach, Cerritos, Whittier, wherever. I think we can all use a shoulder to lean on. Friday, Saturday, or even sunday would work. 

Cuong


----------



## scitz

Hey guys,
I was just reading over the post. And is anyone actively taking over getting a headcount and meeting place? I will try to get the ball rolling. First we need a headcount or sign up sheet, whatever. Please leave ur name (could be fake whatever) and your AIM login. Im on aim daily. Login is: SeaToh 

I will be on from 8pm-10pm nightly Monday thru thursday. Come on and message me. Then we can get a chatroom going. We can talk about where and when to meet. I think if we meet about once a week and talk about stuff, problems, therapy, and just hang out it will help us all. Let me know what you guys think.

Cuong


----------



## JasonAnthony31

I'm ready, willing and able....and eager to meet!

You can message me here or e-mail me at: [email protected]...Or message me through myspace.....

Jason


----------



## scitz

Ok guys. So far we have 3 ppl willing to meet. Me, Spisvatae, and JasonAnthony31. A few more and we can really get a group going.

Cuong


----------



## human no 5973

alright guys, here it is. What say you we meet this sunday at whittier narrows, or somewhere else? 
My yahoo messenger id is: 
ball's in your court, sport.


----------



## scitz

Im down to meet at Whittier Narrows. I live pretty closeby. How about the rest of you? Anyone willing to meet this Sunday. Also if any of you are members of Kaiser they have a anxiety and phobias support group on Tuesdays and Wednesdays at the West Covina facility. Cost is whatever half your copay is. I went there to today. Its ok thus far. Its not specific towards SAD. And they really only teach you ways to relief your anxiety and panic attacks. I wish they taught us more ways to ease our specific phobias. Anyhow its once a week and its a five week course, its ongoing. So you can start any week and still get the whole course. 
Current headcount: Spisvatae, jasonanthony31, me, helpfulheart, humanno5973. I'd say thats good enuff to get going. Guys and gals please respond with a yes or no and we can get this going.


----------



## avis

Hello all, I just started looking for a SA support group in the LA area and came across this thread. Is there any space left for one other person?


----------



## scitz

Yeah of course. The more the merrier. Where do you live avis? A few of us wanted to meet at whittier narrows park. I think its either in rosemead or montebello. With you its 6 ppl.

Current headcount: Spisvatae, jasonanthony31, me, helpfulheart, humanno5973, avis

Cuong


----------



## human no 5973

sorry guys, looks like I'm working sunday...


----------



## scitz

Thats ok. Doesnt have to be on a sunday. Friday, Saturday, or Sunday would work for me. Why dont we meet up on chat someday and work something out. Or everyone interested in this group respond with what days/time would be convenient for them. My goal for this group is for us to talk about our problems, ways to ease our anxietys, then we can do something fun afterwards. Like catch a movie or play a game of bball or whatever. So please respond with a convienient time for you to meet. And if you have a aim id or yahoo messenger please leave that too. So we can chat online and coordinate something.


----------



## Metacognition

Im in. Cuong if you can post the address for whittier narrows park or wherever it is and pick a day and time. Sat and Sun are better for me. Then whoever wants to come can rsvp one by one. 

How about this Sunday at 2pm at this whittier narrows park?

David


----------



## avis

I live near downtown LA. It sounds like the group is thinking of this Sunday. Is that the plan? Any idea on the time frame?


----------



## scitz

2pm at whittier narrows park this sunday sounds good to me. Whos in? How are we going to meet up? Its a big park right? I've only been there once. Can we meet up in the parking lot or something? Or is there multiple lots?

Cuong


----------



## Metacognition

I just remembered sunday is easter. How about this sat or next sunday?


----------



## scitz

Oh yeah that could be a problem for most. Next sunday at the same time then? Is that ok for everyone?

Cuong


----------



## SpesVitae

Whittier Narrows is a huge recreation park but the best meeting spot would probably be Legg Lake. That's the very scenic area where picnics are held. Take the 60 Freeway and exit on Rosemead Blvd. Head south on Rosemead Blvd and turn left onto Legg Lake. You should see a big stone sign (picture below). If you get lost, just look for the ducks and geese hehe.


----------



## JasonAnthony31

If anybody wants to have a meeting tomorrow(Saturday) just let me know. I am in Cerritos, just off the 605 freeway at Del Amo...Next weekend sounds good as well, but I am open to meeting tomorrow also..

Jason


----------



## JasonAnthony31

Anyone?


----------



## scitz

Its easter weekend. I think alot of ppl have family plans, church functions, etc.. So maybe next week would be better for everyone.


----------



## human no 5973

I just got a new job with really unpredictable hours from week to week, so it makes it really hard for me to plan for things like this. sunday is definitely out. I think I'm free this friday, two days from now, if anyone wants to meet in Long Beach...


----------



## scitz

Ok thats fine. One last try at this. Whos up for meeting this Sunday at 3pm at whittier narrows park, leg leg area? If we get 3-4 that would be good enough to start. If i hear no responses i will take that as a no and will not show up.


----------



## JasonAnthony31

human no 5973 said:


> I just got a new job with really unpredictable hours from week to week, so it makes it really hard for me to plan for things like this. sunday is definitely out. I think I'm free this friday, two days from now, if anyone wants to meet in Long Beach...


human no 5973:

I would be willing to meet in Long Beach tomorrow - Friday. Just let me know. Do you know where Recreation Dog Park is on 7th Street in Long Beach? Just past the VA hospital on 7th and Bellflower Blvds? If so, would you be willing to meet up there? I take my dog there numerous times during the week, and it's a really big place with alot of room to walk around and just chill in? It's a perfect spot to have a meeting or a small gathering at....Just let me know......
see ya,
Jason


----------



## scitz

I cant even make this sunday myself. I have to go get a tux fitting for my friends bday. Sorry guys. Its just really hard getting schedules together. I hope someone gets a group going though. -) Good luck guys.


----------



## JasonAnthony31

Ok.....Anyone care to meet up tomorrow at Recreation Dog Park in Long Beach?


----------



## JasonAnthony31

JasonAnthony31 said:


> Ok.....Anyone care to meet up tomorrow at Recreation Dog Park in Long Beach?


ok......I tried :mum


----------



## Linden1952

JasonAnthony31 said:


> JasonAnthony31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.....Anyone care to meet up tomorrow at Recreation Dog Park in Long Beach?
> 
> 
> 
> ok......I tried :mum
Click to expand...

Just came upon this thread and after reading what everyone had to say I can see there is real interest in starting a group. I see this on other message boards too. But almost always nothing seems to get started.

I know how frustrating this is since I was involved in helping to start a group in 2001-2002. We had actual meetings with at least 4-8 people attending in two different locations, but it didn't last more than five or six months. People just started losing interest, they had other things they wanted to do instead of coming to a meeting.

If I had come across this earlier I would have agreed to meet -- and shown up. But most of you sound so young and I'm past 50. Oh well, too bad nothing ever got started. Maybe it will in the future. I've actually thought about starting another group but it's a lot of work, and people were always saying they were going to come to a meeting and then didn't show up. Frustrating.


----------



## SpesVitae

Every once in a while I speak online with a group of SASers, all who live within the Bay Area. They have quite a nice SA network going. They all speak regularly with one another online through yahoo chatrooms and have gotten to know each other really well. They meet up every so often for bowling, mini golf, ice skating, birthday parties and whatnot. Really very enviable. I wish something like that existed in LA. It would be nice to have real life SA friends. 

I still think this would all be easier if we got to know each other online first. I recently met another SASer in person after chatting online for some time. It made the meeting much less nerve-wracking. We played tennis! =D


----------



## Birchpath

Im in and pretty much anywhere is good for me. Im in Pomona so I central to to OC, SB,Riverside and LA counties ...


----------



## mhla

*Another person in LA*

Hi,

I'm in LA and would want to meet in the future about SA too.

30, f


----------



## CaptainQuirk

I am a loner


----------



## CaptainQuirk

:hide


----------



## butterflygirl

Have you guys formed a group? I'd love to join. I keep my sa from everyone and it seems to make it worse. I'm sure being able to relax and talk about my experiences will lessen my burden. I feel that together we can overcome sa altogether and live freely with others.

Thanks for being here. Please contact me soon.

Thanks.
renee from playa del rey
[email protected]


----------



## blacktiger63

Hi. I would like to join.

How about we all meet in some chatroom and get to know each other before we plan a meeting? That way people will be more comfortable. If anyone would want to talk, feel free to e-mail me.

-Jeff
[email protected]


----------



## human no 5973

Ive long ago given up hope with this meeting, but if anyone is willing to take the helm and plan it ( cause I've already tried) I'll try my damnest to be there. If it's enough in advance, I'll for sure be there. I think we can do this, if we just are willing...

andrew


----------



## butterflygirl

*I too am seeking a support group in Los Angeles*

Hi Everyone!

I'm new to this site and I must say that I'm extremely grateful for it. Wow, how good it is to know that I'm not alone. It is difficult for me to share with my friends and family what I go through with my anxiety so I usually don't share and then the anxiety gets worse. I feel I can breathe a bit deeper and relax a bit more knowing that there are people who go through what I do and who have understanding and compassion. Thank you for being here.

Now that I feel human (and not an outcast of society), I'd like to take it to the next step - overcoming SA. There's soooo much that I want to do and I feel I've held myself back. With the right tools and support, I know I can rise above this and help others as well. Please, if you are part of a group or would like to start one, contact me right away. I'm done with being afraid and alone.

Thanks again for being here. 
RB


----------



## human no 5973

If you want to start a group, Im telling you, Im more than willing. But there just has to be someone to work out the logistics of it. If you figure out where and when, just let me know and I'll be there. I hope all goes well.


----------



## shyboylb

*let's do it*

Why don't we all get together in a public place on a Sunday?


----------



## shyboylb

*human no 5973* do you live in Long Beach? Any one from Long Beach or close by?


----------



## human no 5973

Yup Im in Long Beach. Lets meet up...


----------



## shyboylb

Where at and when?


----------



## butterflygirl

I can meet in Long Beach as well. Anyone have a specific place in mind? Do you prefer weekends or week day evenings? Perhaps more people could make it during the week. Let me know your thoughts. 

Looking forward to our first meeting!

Renee


----------



## shyboylb

*Meet at Long Beach*









We can meet at Heartwell Park in Long Beach which is right at Carson and Clark. If your coming down the 405 South, take the Lakewood Blvd exit. When entering Lakewood Blvd take it left (northbound). At Carson St make a right and go eastbound. Go till you see Clark Ave and the park is right there, right across Long Beach City College. I'll be where the star is on the map, by the edge of Carson and you'll see a red car with a "S.A." sign. I'll be there this Sunday from 2PM till 4PM. Don't be shy, I'll be as nervous as you.


----------



## shyboylb

We can meet at Heartwell Park in Long Beach which is right at Carson and Clark. If your coming down the 405 South, take the Lakewood Blvd exit. When entering Lakewood Blvd take it left (northbound). At Carson St make a right and go eastbound. Go till you see Clark Ave and the park is right there, right across Long Beach City College. I'll be where the star is on the map, by the edge of Carson and you'll see a red car with a "S.A." sign. I'll be there this Sunday from 2PM till 4PM. Don't be shy, I'll be as nervous as you.


----------



## butterflygirl

*SAS meeting*

:sas

Sunday works for shyboy, great. I can make it then as well. Does the location and time also work for you Jeff, no 5973, and Dennis? 5 of us makes a good group. I'd say we post the meeting once we agree on the date, time, and location.

Renee


----------



## human no 5973

Im almost for sure working on sunday, so I'll try to make the next one. But tell me how it goes. The days that are best for me are Wednesdays and Thursdays. Anyone up for meeting on one of those days?


----------



## sengd001

nmvhb


----------



## shyboylb

*human no 5973* says he can only make it Wednesday or Thursday. WEDNESDAY is fine with me. How about you guys?

P.S. There is a Social Anxiety Support Group at SHARE! in West L.A. every Friday at 8 PM. Did you guys know that?


----------



## sengd001

ryfjt


----------



## shyboylb

How about THURSDAY evening?


----------



## shyboylb

hey *human no 5973* What is your email address? or Phone number?


----------



## butterflygirl

*SHARE! info*

Hi shyboylb,

I live in playa del rey, close to west LA. Can you give me more info about SHARE! - phone# and/or address?

Thanks!

Renee


----------



## shyboylb

*Support Group in Los Angeles*

:group 
Attention everyone in L.A. County. There is a support group specifically for Social Anxiety in a program call SHARE! which is in West L.A. It's FREE! but they do pass around a donation basket and you are encouraged to donate $2 to $5 if you can. This group is held every Friday at 8PM. Here is their website:
http://www.shareselfhelp.org
I hope this helps a lot of you guys.


----------



## Eclectic

hey shyboylb, thank you for sharing that information. Do you go to this group regularly?


----------



## butterflygirl

*Thanks Sal for the SA group info*

Thank you Sal for posting the info for the SA group! I wanted to go tonight but I had a musical to attend. I plan on going next FRI. I'd love for you guys to come too. It would be nice to meet you all. Who's interested in going?

Renee


----------



## butterflygirl

Looks like the SHARE! location is too far for many of you. Where's a central location where all (or most) of us can meet? It would nice to have a potluck dinner meeting at a park and enjoy the summer air. 

Anyone interested in this idea on Wed. or Thurs. evening (say around 6pm)?

Renee


----------



## shyboylb

:agree 
Yeah, I can make it Thursday evening at 6:00PM at Long Beach Towne Center. My email is [email protected] and my phone number is 562 - 218-8583 Ask for Sal or Salvador.


----------



## shyboylb

*I NEED A RIDE*

:sigh 
Can anyone give me a ride on Friday night to the SHARE Social Anxiety Support Group in West L.A.? I really wanna go but my mom doesn't want to get in the freeway. Can anyone take me?


----------



## butterflygirl

*meeting*

Sounds like many of you can make it on Thurs. evening. That's great! I'm sorry but I won't be able to make it then.

I am going to Fri.'s meeting at SHARE! Shyboylb, were you able to get a ride to the meeting? Perhaps you can carpool with one of the long beach dudes.

Hope to see you there!

Renee


----------



## sengd001

dfg


----------



## sengd001

srgd


----------



## shyboylb

*I Need Ride*

Can anyone give me a ride to the SHARE Social Anxiety Support Group tomorrow Friday night? I would really appreciate it, I really wanna go but I can't drive and don't have a car. PLEASE, can someone get the COURAGE to go?
:rub


----------



## sengd001

sdfg


----------



## eddie

Hallo. I would be interested in attending Share. Is it every friday's at 8:00 pm. I just don't know were is it at. :um


----------



## Eclectic

eddie, I think you should call them and ask about the group: http://www.shareselfhelp.org/findinga.htm


----------



## shyboylb

Hey you guys, tonight Friday I went to the SHARE! Social Anxiety Support Group in West L.A. and I really liked the setting and how they have the rooms set up. This time there was only me and 2 other persons. I will try to go every Friday and see if any more people have the courage or time to show up.

Remember, it's Friday nights at 8 p.m. It's really easy to get there by freeway. Here is more info:
http://shyboy.bravehost.com/share.htm


----------



## eddie

Thanks for the info Eclectic and shyboylb, I will try to go next Friday :cig


----------



## butterflygirl

Good to hear you went to the SHARE! meeting shyboylb!!

I was planning on going but obviously not vey well since I missed it. Put it on my calendar for next week. Hope to see you there!

Renee


----------



## sengd001

dfghj


----------



## earthgirl7

I live in the southwestern part of LA county, this SHARE! support group sounds pretty interesting, I would like to go. Though it seems there may not be many people my age there, I don't know. 

I'd want the same thing sengd001, to have a close group of friends, no more than like 6  that would be awesome. yeah hopefully we would be able to get together more than once a week, haha. 

I think I'd be able to go to a planned meeting if it wasn't too far, though I've never been to one and probably have worse SA than most for these sorts of things, but hopefully some more people could say if they're available to attend


----------



## human no 5973

I'm up for meeting (here we go again), this thursday, if anyone else is. But I'll be surprised if we actually do. Sorry to be negative you guys, but this gets kinda old after a while; making plans and never following through with them.

I also might try to go to SHARE on friday, but it might be hard cause I dont have a car.


----------



## bittersweet85j

*.*


----------



## Eclectic

I'm going to try to go to the SHARE group this Friday. Hope to see some of you there! 


I suggest that if you guys really want to start a group, or rather begin with a get-together for Thursday nights, someone is going to have to take the initiative and organize it. Someone needs to be pro-active for it to work.


----------



## Lil Miss Fire

I could Organize something for Thursday night, If I knew who for sure would come, and where most people would be coming from so we could pick a central spot for everyone. 

We could maybe do something at a coffee shop or something.


----------



## shyboylb

*Taking the Initiative*

I really hope to see some of you guys at the SHARE! social anxiety support group. Don't be afraid, everyone in there got the same problem and some even worst.
http://shyboy.bravehost.com/share.htm


----------



## sengd001

dfg


----------



## human no 5973

yeah Im in for thurs. Live in long beach.


----------



## human no 5973

Hey shyboy, dude we know about share. I'm gonna try to be there this friday, see ya there buddy.


----------



## earthgirl7

sengd001 said:


> Dude u guys know I down, as for earthgirl its totally kool, I was like that too, and I still get like that sometimes too, but coming from personal experiance the only cure for sa is to get out there and have social interaction, remb best way to beat it is to have a group of buddies you cann count on to beat this, I've wanted this for so long, lets do this guys we can go see a movie, go to beach and bonfire, and yes 6 peeps is like so wut I was looking for, email me or wutevers guys thanx!! :hug


Thanks for the encouraging words!  that meant a lot. Would be so cool to have a group like that to hang out with, right now I have NO peeps haha. I feel weird though because everyone willing to meet seems to be in their 20s and have way more of a life than me, as you might notice if you read my intro thread.. so yeah if I went I don't think I would really be able to say anything while everyone else talked. ahh sorry taking up meeting discussion space, I will stop now :S


----------



## shyboylb

Can anyone PLEASE give me a ride to the SHARE group on Friday? I stay in Long Beach.
:nw


----------



## sengd001

iyu


----------



## sengd001

yfguh


----------



## eddie

I don't think I could make it to the one in Downey. But, I will try my best to make it to the Share on Friday.


----------



## sengd001

wefgh


----------



## earthgirl7

yeah I emailed you about that Dennis, sadly Downey is too far from me..
like eddie I might be able to attend the SHARE! thing this friday though.. still unsure but I don't have any plans that day or anything so yeah..


----------



## sengd001

dfgh


----------



## shyboylb

*Seng* What is the address for the medical center group in Downey?


----------



## shyboylb

Hey *Seng* Is this the address?
11500 Brookshire Avenue
Downey, CA


----------



## butterflygirl

*Thurs. night meeting*

Hi guys,

I'll be at SHARE! tomorrow night. Looking forward to meeting those of you who'll be there. Can't make it tonight but I'm happy to hear that people are getting together.

Renee


----------



## sengd001

edfgh


----------



## human no 5973

hey good work Seng, you almost got us together. Youre right, I think thats the closest we've come to meeting. This is the first time I'm seeing these posts, so I guess it's too late for me, but did you guys do anything. 

Im encouraged to hear you guys wanting to go to SHARE. I hope I can make it out there. 

Shyboy, do you have a ride yet?


----------



## shyboylb

No, I don't have a ride. I don't know what to do. :doh


----------



## earthgirl7

wait for next Thursday you mean the one meeting in Downey? suckily I can't attend there because of the distance.. so I'll have to be out  but yeah how did the recent one go anyway?


----------



## triscuit80

This is some distance, but I would like to attend one of these.


----------



## bittersweet85j

*.*


----------



## human no 5973

Wait, what are we talking about for thursday? You mean the Kaiser group, or something else? I dont think I can make it to that group. But if you guys go somewhere else I'm probably in...


----------



## sengd001

dfgh


----------



## SpesVitae

Holy cow...I've stumbled upon this thread's revival only now, and it really seems to have come back to life. I'd very much like to be a part of a regular, supportive group of SA friends as well. Have you guys already met up?


----------



## shyboylb

Hey you guys, this FRIDAY at 8p.m. I'll be *FOR SURE* at the social anxiety support group at the SHARE Program place
I finally found some one to take me. I hope to see some of you.[/url]


----------



## bittersweet85j

*.*


----------



## rsvprsvp

Try looking on the internet for Recovery.com

It might help, but I wasn't into the committment of going every week. Dropping into this organization when you feel like it is welcomed by them too.

I always leave having learned something.


----------



## shyboylb

Ok, Is it OK if we meet at 5p.m. But let me know where to meet so I can take the bus there. For sure I'll be there.


----------



## sengd001

drftgyui


----------



## shyboylb

Can we go to the beach in Long Beach? Go down all the way down on Cherry Ave. until you get to the beach. During the weekdays there's very few people there.


----------



## sengd001

fgh


----------



## bittersweet85j

*.*


----------



## bittersweet85j

*.*


----------



## sengd001

gfg


----------



## bittersweet85j

*.*


----------



## shyboylb

Hey *Seng* and *Bittersweet*, me and Earthgirl are down for the next meeting. Any central location where we can all meet?


----------



## earthgirl7

ok according to google maps, a center point between Monterey Park, Whittier, Long Beach & Torrance would be somewhere around the Lynwood/Compton area?? not even sure if that's accurate though lol. maybe someone else would be better at figuring it out


----------



## bittersweet85j

*.*


----------



## bittersweet85j

*.*


----------



## helpfulheart

wow! this post has been revived. i would love to join you guys. i'm from bellflower, near long beach/cerritos area. let me know if you guys plan something.


----------



## sengd001

gfhjn,m.


----------



## shyboylb

First of all, it should definitely be on the weekend. *Earthgirl* said that Lynwood would be a central place for all of us. What if we all meet at Plaza Mexico which is in Lynwood? It's right on the corner of Imperial Hwy and Long Beach Blvd. Just an idea! Any other ideas? :rub


----------



## sengd001

dgfhgjhkj


----------



## bittersweet85j

*.*


----------



## earthgirl7

hmm santa monica does sound like a fun place to meet.. I'm not sure either of my parents would be willing to drive me that far though :/ def. not my mom lol


----------



## bittersweet85j

*.*


----------



## sengd001

sdfhgjhj


----------



## bittersweet85j

*.*


----------



## bittersweet85j

*.*


----------



## shyboylb

Yeah, I'll pitch in for gas. If some one can pick us up it'll the easiest way to meet. Without transportation, it really SUCKS!


----------



## sengd001

vbn,m


----------



## JenniferK

*interested in meeting*

Hi. I was looking on the internet for social phobia support groups and a link to this site came up. I have been struggling with social phobia for the past 4-5 years, and recently realized I needed a support group. I think it's a great idea to meet up with other people who have this, and would like to get to know you all. Being a Christian, I recently stumbled upon a verse that might help you all a little like it's helped me- Proverbs 18:1 "one isolating himself will seek his own selfish longing; against all practical wisdom he will break forth".

I'm excited to talk to you all about what I've gone through and what you've gone through, so we can overcome this.

-Jennifer K.


----------



## sengd001

fndyh


----------



## JenniferK

hey. well i live in la mirada, which is really close to whittier, so maybe be can get coffee sometime.


----------



## human no 5973

Im kinda disappointed I havent gotten to meet with any of you yet. I'm just always busy. But I really want to. 

I hope Im able to make it this next time. 

Also, if any of you want to just meet up sometimne for coffee or something, just IM me. And I'll give you my number or email.

later


----------



## bittersweet85j

*.*


----------



## bittersweet85j

*.*


----------



## earthgirl7

hey welcome to SAS JenniferK! 

yeah I haven't met anyone either except Sal and that was by coincidence  for the meeting as I was telling seng I thought it would be better if we could all meet at a place like Share (not so busy) for the first group meet since we'd probably have more of a chance to talk and get to know everyone? Share in particular would probably be out since it looks like some may not be able to make it. I don't care all that much about where to meet though.. if someone could suggest specific meeting arrangements that everyone was ok with I'd try to make it as long as it wasn't tooo far (esp. if it was after around the 3rd of sept). Since I'm not so great at that sort of thing maybe one of you guys could be the one to do that


----------



## sengd001

rghl.


----------



## shyboylb

Yeah, I can definitely pitch in for gas. Can you give me a ride to Share? And how much? I don't drive so I don't have any idea.


----------



## sengd001

b hcg


----------



## shyboylb

Yeah, I got $20. The group starts at 8 p.m. and ends at 9:30 p.m.


----------



## earthgirl7

hey i just noticed your posts after emailing both of you lol yeah unfortunately I don't think I'll be able to make it to share either for this fri (sept 1st) mostly likely will be able to go for next friday though! or any place after this weekend as long as it's not so far as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## shyboylb

*Seng* if you don't wanna go to the Share group, could you pick us up on the weekend so we can just hang out and talk?


----------



## shyboylb

I assume nobody wants to go to the SHARE support group. Everyone procrastinates. :doh


----------



## sengd001

f gc


----------



## sengd001

z


----------



## sengd001

kjkbj


----------



## jjyiss

where are we meeting up?? i don't think im interested in going to a support group though.


----------



## human no 5973

yeah I'll go, why not. I work til noon though. So when are we meeting up?


----------



## bittersweet85j

*.*


----------



## jjyiss

i live out in buena park..but im willing to drive to santa monica, where exactly are we meeting , and at around what time again?? i am invited right?? lolzz


----------



## bittersweet85j

*.*

//.


----------



## shyboylb

*Seng* Can you pick me up and *Earthgirl* tomorrow Saturday? I will pitch in with gas money. Today Friday *Bittersweet Jin* gave me a ride to SHARE. Me and *Bittersweet* saw *Earthgirl* there. I personally would love to get together and go out with you guys, than go to a therapy group.


----------



## sengd001

bjb


----------



## earthgirl7

yeah the meet was cool i got to meet jin and sal again, i'll probably go next week too not sure though. and again for the bazillionth time lol i'm not sure about sat..


----------



## bittersweet85j

*.*

//.


----------



## human no 5973

hey is anything happening today? Whatever you guys wanna do, I'm down. It's getting kinda late though, I hope you guys still wanna meet.

I'll check back in a couple of hours...


----------



## sengd001

mbnv


----------



## shyboylb

Hey you guys, today Friday I won't be able to go to SHARE! cause I got a job now (terrifying experience during interview and orientation).

Hope you guys meet and have a nice time.


----------



## human no 5973

not going this week, work til midnight. But I have off next friday..


----------



## earthgirl7

well apparently i was the only one here that was able to make it to share this week, hopefully someone else can make it for next time or to any other meeting.


----------



## JasonAnthony31

Hey Guys,

I haven't posted on this site in a long time. I thought I would check this site out again. I tried getting people together for meetings or to just meet and talk and/or share, but I never could do it. It looks like all you seem pretty enthusiastic about conquering this horrible problem; that's really good. My name is Jason. I live in Cerritos, right off the 605 freeway and Del Amo - by Bally's Health Club! I am definately in need of some "new" friends who understand what a rough thing this SAD is. Also, I used to do alot of hiking, and I definately want to get started with that again, so I'd love to make some "hiking" buddies as well...........There's a couple parks close by to where I live - El Dorado Park, Regional Park, or even Whittier Narrows park in Whittier if anyone would like to meet??????? I have a myspace profile also: AnthonyJ74 Hope to hear from some people soon......

Jason


----------



## scitz

*hey guys*

I havent posted in a while too. I've been attending a CBT group designed for SAD. Its really good, its helped me a great deal. I still dealing with SAD but its more managable now. Its hosted by a guy named Richard Preiut and hes located in arcadia. The sessions are based on the Dr. Richards tape series which is also very good. I suggest you guys buy/borrow, whatever you do listen to those tapes. Hes right on the money when it comes to SAD and what we need to do to overcome them. Hey if any of you guys are doing something or meeting up keep me in the loop. Looking for some new friends. -)


----------



## AlekParker

Hi guys I'm looking to join any CBT groups or social anxiety groups. I really feel that to get over this we need more human interaction. I have friends and hang out with them, but they don't know that I have social anxiety because I have a lot of coping strategies. I'd like to meet with a CBT group. I too am listening to Dr. Richards tapes.

Please let me know send me a PM or email at [email protected]

I'm near Long beach but can drive anywhere in LA.


----------



## AlekParker

Anyone going to the SHARE thing on friday? I'm thinking about checking it out this friday, but will have to leave early for a friend's birthday. If not PM me about going next friday. Maybe carpool if you're in the South Bay area or long beach.


----------



## MidnightBlu

I'm interested. I live in the Los Angeles area too. Please count me in. PM me or something.


----------



## AlekParker

OK next Friday November 10th at 8 PM it's ON.

I'm going to go who else?

http://shyboy.bravehost.com/share.htm


----------



## Lostsoul

As this is new group starting in LA county I thought I would mention it here. This group is for people who don't want to drive all the way out to west LA.
The group's tenative location will be in Whitter.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=561229#561229


----------



## earthgirl7

^ ummm I think that was seng's way of saying he and I are in for tomorrow if you guys are all still up for it I guess, lol.


----------



## earthgirl7

you're sooooo high.. but the bright side is I bet everyone wants to hang out with you even more now


----------



## AlekParker

Yeah I'm DEFINITELY going to SHARE tonight: http://shyboy.bravehost.com/share.htm It's in West LA and starts at 8 pm.

I feel anxiety, but whatever, lets freaking do this.


----------



## moon37

I live in Hollywood, just moved out here 6 months ago...But I definetly need some friends who understand this stuff.


----------



## AlekParker

moon37 said:


> I live in Hollywood, just moved out here 6 months ago...But I definetly need some friends who understand this stuff.


Come to SHARE next time (8 PM Friday in west LA). The group is supportive and just full of good people. I just went last friday and met Scitz, Eathrgirl and Seng. It was very laid back and open. Afterwards some of us grabbed some food. Everyone i met was really friendly and kind.  I had a great time.


----------



## moon37

Is this every Friday? 

Where exactly is SHARE?


----------



## AlekParker

I'm not going this friday, but when I went there were about 7 people there not from the forum.

They basically just go around in the group and you can choose to speak for a couple minutes on whatever you want. Then they will give you input on it if you want.

There is a link in some of the above posts for directions and more info.


----------



## triscuit80

You will not find a more supportive group of people then at SHARE!

http://shurl.org/share123

5521 Grosvenor Boulevard 
Los Angeles, CA 90066


----------



## AlekParker

Anyone have any updates on support groups or CBT groups your doing? I'm still looking for a good CBT group in the LA area...


----------



## sengd001

kjg


----------



## shyboylb

*Hi you guys. I made a website for all the people with Social Anxiety in CALIFORNIA. What do you guys think about it?
http://shyness.t35.com
Let me know, any suggestions? Comments?
I wanna make it a helpful site. Though I'm still working on it.*


----------



## JasonAnthony31

Hey Guys,

My name is Jason. I didn't know anything about this support group, but I'm glad that I found you guys talking about it. I have been wanting to join something like this for some time now. How many of you guys are regulars there? Do you just show up and participate or how exactly does it work? 

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## shyboylb

http://www.easyfreeforum.com/shyness is a new community site for people in California with Social Anxiety.

THIS IS THE FORUM LINK


----------



## shyboylb

any of you in Southern California would like to meet in person? I have nothing to do after coming back from work. Someone wants to meet up? I'll drive.


----------



## shyboylb

thanks SpesVitae. It was nice meeting in person. We should see if others would like to hang out with us. If anyone needs a ride, I'll pick them up.


----------



## radioheadinparis

*I want to join.*

I live in Ventura, but would drive to LA to go to a social anxiety support group. Please keep me updated on the group. Thank you.


----------

